# Boat trailer crossmember



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought a used galvanized boat trailer for $100. The outside frame is in excellent condition. I do need to replace the middle and back crossmembers
as the are very rusted and ready to go. Where is the best place to buy these parts? Should I buy locally or shop Online? Also, they are curved crossmembers not straight ones. What measurements are needed? The total length of the crossmember or the straight length of the width of the trailer? Hope I'm not confusing. Thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

call mcclains in houston or sportsman in santa fe an get a piece of galv beam

when you cut grind reweld it your gonna have to cold galv the weld w spray paint


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Yea.... McClain Trailer's should be able to fix you up: http://www.mcclaintrailers.com/


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

what brand is it they will have to be welded on unless its a E-Z loader and if they are that bad its a box tube trailer ? so the frame is that bad inside ?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have an EZ loader and replaced the rear crossmember last year. Ordered the part from an East Texas dealer.. Google up ur trailer model and look for dealers close to you.
mine was $126 right to the door.


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

*Trailer Crossmembers*

Thanks for the info guys. Living down here in the Rio Grande Valley, I could not find any trailer dealers that specialize in boat trailers. Sure there are places that sell boat trailer parts, but no luck finding "frame" parts. I found some on-line, but the shipping was a killer. Today I bought some 3" galvanized channel
from a local industrial metal/iron supplier (SGS). The min. piece sold was 20' and it came out the about $100. I needed about 13', but since i got the 20', I'll try to use as much of it as I can. A local welder will start working on it Friday. I'll try to post before and after pictures when it is done. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

don't forget to spray galvanize or paint all the welds...they will rust!


----------

